# Jack Russell Terrier and Golden



## hydra (Aug 9, 2007)

The best friend of Gwyneth is the jack Russell Audrey... they have a lot of fun together....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

they look really cute together


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a GReat pic of the two of them! I love both their names

I'd love to visit Italy one day...I still have family on my father's side that live in Chieti, Abruzzi....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Too cute!.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a couple of cuties!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are two little cuties and look like best friends.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

They are adorable together!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

To cute, pretty pups


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They definitely look like best friends. Wonder what terrier pup is going to think when her buddy explodes in growth. LOL

Hooch


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

That's great! I think all dogs need a friend. Samson's friend is his sister. We have play dates at least twice a week.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They look like great playmates for each other. I wonder how they will play when Gwyneth is 70 pounds? Great picture.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a cute photo. They are so adorable together. Thanks for sharing. I love the names too. Wondering if they are named after Gwyneth Paltrow and Audrey Hepburn. LOL!!! They sure as cute.


----------



## hydra (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes it's true !:
The name are from Gwyneth Paltrow and Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

so cute...post more!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

What a great puppy.......
U always have a great puppy...
Thats cool ??!!!


----------

